# Refined Silver



## sena (Apr 23, 2012)

This was my first experience in melting refined silver.
Each weights around 500gms each .. recovered from xray scrap, and refined through electrolysis ...please comment.


----------



## publius (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice color.

Did you find any PM in the slimes from the electro-refining?

Robert Jeffery, CWI


----------



## sena (Apr 23, 2012)

publius said:


> Nice color.
> 
> Did you find any PM in the slimes from the electro-refining?
> 
> Robert Jeffery, CWI



no, the source was xray , so i was only getting carbon as sludge ,


----------



## publius (Apr 23, 2012)

sena said:


> publius said:
> 
> 
> > Nice color.
> ...



You should check for PMs before you assume that it is only carbon. I recovered more than 700 OzT in the early 90's from x-ray film ash, film and fixer and found some "interesting" things in the slimes. Not much but some Au and Pt.


----------



## Lou (Apr 23, 2012)

It's very rare to have other metals in film, but it does happen.

Refining it again electrolytically means that it's well in excess of 4N if you had a clean electrolyte.


Lou


----------



## sena (Apr 23, 2012)

thanks for the advice, let me check the sludge. i have put them in a separate beaker .


----------



## sena (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes, the sludge contains pm. Thanks very much for the info ..


----------



## sena (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 24, 2012)

Sena. I'm proud of you. You have done very well.


----------



## sena (Apr 24, 2012)

goldsilverpro said:


> Sena. I'm proud of you. You have done very well.



Thank you GSP, its all because of forum members, Thank you ALL.


----------

